# New State Record Rainbow Trout in Tennessee



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't believe he was fly fishing but still a great fish. 32" 18 lb-8 oz rainbow.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> I don't believe he was fly fishing but still a great fish. 32" 18 lb-8 oz rainbow.
> View attachment 212924


Impressive, gorgeous fish and smashed the old record by 1 1/2 pounds. Any idea were it was taken ??


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

In Benton Tn, Polk County which is the Southeastern portion of the state right around the Cherokee National Forest. Where exactly it was taken has not been revealed.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

garhtr said:


> Impressive, gorgeous fish and smashed the old record by 1 1/2 pounds. Any idea were it was taken ??


I saw on a local news web page it said "private pond." Impressive fish, nonetheless.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

No kidding that thing is huge. They probably fed it whole ears of corn to get it that big.


----------

